# Holiday Sets from Burt’s Bees, Laneige, Buxom and C.O Bigelow



## Dawn (Dec 10, 2018)

*For the Lip Balm Fanatic*
For the holiday season, Burt’s Bees are making things PERSONAL! Create a custom gift for your family and friends that everyone will be raving about. Simply go on www.BurtsBees.com, pick your flavor and customize with a name or message! 
*Price*: 4 Pack for $20
*Where to Buy*: www.BurtsBees.com 


















*For the Skin Care Junkie*:
With the dry winter season upon us, everyone needs to add some extra hydration to their skin care routine. The newest gift set from Laneige is SURE to give you intense hydration to your skin and lips all winter long. The Dream and Glow Set includes a full size Water Sleeping Mask, a travel size Moisture Cream and, of course, our #1  selling Lip Sleeping Mask! 
*Price*: $39
*Where to Buy*: us.laneige.com

















*For the Beauty Queen*:
Who doesn’t love Mini Lip Glosses? Buxom Cosmetics has just launched their Party All Night Mini Lip Plumping Vault for the holidays and it is flying off the shelves! The limited edition vault comes with 12 pieces including four lip liners and eight shimmery glosses. Get the $125 value vault for only $49!
*Price*: $49
*Where to Buy*: www.BuxomCosmetics.com 
www.Sephora.com
www.Macys.com

















*For Your Man Candy:*
Can’t think or something for the special man in your life? The Proraso Beard Tin is the perfect go-to gift for any man in your life! The set includes, Beard Wash, Beard Oil and Beard Balm. The set also comes in three different scents, Wood & Spice, Cypress & Vetiver and Azur Lime. 
*Price*: $45
*Where to Buy*: wwww.BigelowChemists.com


----------

